# Bachmann 70 ton switcher



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

I bought a Bachmann 70 ton switcher with DCC on board.
I took it out of the package and onto the track and it ran but sounded like a 1880 thresher machine...lol. So how to you quiet it up..........(DISASSEMBLE). I took it apart and was mainly wanted to work on the trucks..well the gears in the trucks. Took the trucks apart and it was packed with grease...at least bachmann did that...lol. 
I degreased the trucks and gears and looked for cracked or split gears, didn't find any, then took a jewelers file and just touched all the gears in the assembly. A little tedious but got the job done. I put a little white lithium grease on the gears and reassembled the trucks.
Put the switcher back together and tried it out and guess what.....No more noise runs smooth and quiet. Next step is to put sound in it. Thats going to be fun.


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok, I have the same Loco here, and did about the exact same thing.
So when you put sound in it, please post how you did it.
LOL there is not much room.

oops, sorry mine is the 44 ton but still be interested how you do it. 
Want to get a 70 ton to go with the 44

jim


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

JamesBC:

Here is an article on how one person added sound to the 44 ton, so you have an idea of the work involved. There may be other examples and options.

http://mrr.trains.com/how-to/dcc-electrical/2014/03/how-to-add-dcc-sound--to-a-compact-ho-switcher

John


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Shouldn't be as onerous as you think to install sound. I recently put it in a N gauge SD40.


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

johnfl68 said:


> JamesBC:
> 
> Here is an article on how one person added sound to the 44 ton, so you have an idea of the work involved. There may be other examples and options.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is what I needed. Decoder is simple to install, speaker is always my problem.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Use an N-scale sound decoder. When I commissioned the good folks at Tom's Trains of CT to install a decoder in my 44-tonner, that's what they did.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mr Moose

I have 2 of the DCC 70 tonners. Mine made the same racket.
Over time they have quieted somewhat. But I would advise that
you cover the exposed gears in the bottom of the trucks. Any loose
scenery can be pulled into the gear train and jam. Happened twice
to mine, thus the cover over the openings now. I suppose they were
to make lube easier, but that can be done other ways.

Don


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

DonR said:


> Mr Moose
> 
> I have 2 of the DCC 70 tonners. Mine made the same racket.
> Over time they have quieted somewhat. But I would advise that
> ...


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*GE 70 Tonners*

There are two Bachmann GE 70 ton locomotives in the collection. I guess I lucked out. Both of them run well and don't make a lot of noise
Both are in SP One Tiger Stripe with aluminium ends and the other in Grey & Red


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

I finished my sound install for my 70 tonner. First I took the weight out. Then I unhooked all the wires coming from the stock light board, I'm using the light board for a foundation for the new decoder. I mounted the Tsunami Baldwin VO to the light board with double sided foam tape. making sure that the new decoder was all the way forward on the light board. That leaves room for the speaker to sit behind it. I used a Zimo LS10x15x8 Small Speaker with Integrated Sound Chamber, 10 x 15 x 8mm, 8 Ohm
. I soldered all the wires to the existing wires for the motor and rail pickups. I took the stock lights out and replaced them with leds. I tested it and it run great and the sound it very good. I haven't put it on the layout yet to see how it will perform without the weight in it, so we will see.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mr Moose

Good luck on that 70 tonner pulling many cars with that
weight out. I even had to add weight to mine. Having done
so, the pair of them can handle 20 or so cars but that's all.

One of mine is almost silent, but the other continues to
have what I think is shell vibration.

I like these locos and use them a lot in switching operations.

Don


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

DonR said:


> Mr Moose
> 
> Good luck on that 70 tonner pulling many cars with that
> weight out. I even had to add weight to mine. Having done
> ...



Hey Don, Well it is a small switcher so the most it will be pulling is 3 or 4 cars. It will stay in the switching yard.


----------

